# What kind of stickers do you use?



## Crossed (May 1, 2008)

I use Cubesmith smooth tiles. Best i've tried so far.

Wich sticker do you use?


----------



## ajmorgan25 (May 1, 2008)

Cubesmith tiles. I used smooth first and now I put a set of textured on my new Type A cube. I prefer the smooth tiles over the textured ones to be honest.


----------



## TimMc (May 1, 2008)

I use vinyl, retro baby! 

Tim.


----------



## SkateTracker (May 1, 2008)

PVC stickers for my 3x3's and Cubesmith textured tiles for 4x4's and 5x5's. I tried textured tiles on one of my 3x3's and I can't stand the feel.


----------



## apoplectic (May 1, 2008)

I use the textured tile from Cubesmith. It feels better than smooth IMO.


----------



## Inusagi (May 1, 2008)

It depends on which cube, but my best 3x3x3 cube, has the sticker it came with...


----------



## Jacco (May 1, 2008)

Using cubesmith on most of my cubes, I don't like tiles.


----------



## Dene (May 1, 2008)

I use Cubesmith textured tiles. However my opinion is limited by the fact that they're the only ones I've tried ^^


----------



## Crzyazn (May 1, 2008)

Cubesmith textured 3x3
Cube4you standard PVC

Depends on the lighting, i tend to get red and orange mixed up in dark lighting when using cubesmith tiles


----------



## alexc (May 2, 2008)

Cubesmith bright stickers!


----------



## Inusagi (May 2, 2008)

I don't want to start a new thread or anything, but is it possible to take off cubesmith stickers? I started with japanese storebought, so I wanted to switch the colour at my old Diy, which still has European colour schemes.


----------



## Leviticus (May 2, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> I don't want to start a new thread or anything, but is it possible to take off cubesmith stickers? I started with japanese storebought, so I wanted to switch the colour at my old Diy, which still has European colour schemes.



Of coarse you can take off cubesmith stickers. *Sigh*


----------



## blgentry (May 2, 2008)

Crzyazn said:


> Cubesmith textured 3x3
> 
> Depends on the lighting, i tend to get red and orange mixed up in dark lighting when using cubesmith tiles



I thought it was just me that had this problem!!

In good light the tiles are easy to identify, but in more dim incandescent lighting, I easily confuse these orange and red colors. The *stickers* from cubesmith are different colors though: Those shades of red and orange are easy to differentiate, even in dim lighting.

Brian.


----------



## Inusagi (May 2, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> Inusagi said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to start a new thread or anything, but is it possible to take off cubesmith stickers? I started with japanese storebought, so I wanted to switch the colour at my old Diy, which still has European colour schemes.
> ...



How? I have tried this before, but my fingers hurted...


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 2, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> How? I have tried this before, but my fingers hurted...


Use the plastic razor blade that Cubesmith sells for less than a dollar. It works great, and you shouldn't have problems with your fingers hurting. At least, I don't.


----------



## Inusagi (May 5, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Use the plastic razor blade that Cubesmith sells for less than a dollar. It works great, and you shouldn't have problems with your fingers hurting. At least, I don't.



I have a question about that razor. Does it take away the slimy thing that the sticker leaves on the cube, or not?


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 5, 2008)

Cubesmith Studio sticker sets are my favourite, then the bright ones, and I guess I don't mind smooth tiles, they're on some of my cubes [ES cubes]



Inusagi said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Use the plastic razor blade that Cubesmith sells for less than a dollar. It works great, and you shouldn't have problems with your fingers hurting. At least, I don't.
> ...



no, not unless you scrape for awhile, Walmart sells something called "Goo Gone" and that takes it right off, NOT THE SIMILAR PRODUCT CALLED "Goof Off", that'll melt your cube, hahah


----------



## shelley (May 5, 2008)

Adam Zamora makes vinyl stickers with nice colors. They're not as bright as Cubesmith, but I actually prefer them because the contrast (especially red/orange and green/blue) is a little better. As far as I know Adam doesn't sell them to the public though. I just ask if he has extra sets whenever I see him at competitions.

The only thing I don't like about Adam's stickers is that they leave a layer of glue on the cube after a long time. But it's not too bad, because I can get it off with a bit of scraping using a plastic razor.

But if you want different colors than the standard white/yellow/red/orange/green/blue, or stickers for different kinds of puzzles, Cubesmith can't be beat. Also, he's now selling cube earrings on his site. They're the same ones I have that everyone asks me about.


----------



## Inusagi (May 5, 2008)

shelley said:


> Adam Zamora makes vinyl stickers with nice colors. They're not as bright as Cubesmith, but I actually prefer them because the contrast (especially red/orange and green/blue) is a little better. As far as I know Adam doesn't sell them to the public though. I just ask if he has extra sets whenever I see him at competitions.
> 
> The only thing I don't like about Adam's stickers is that they leave a layer of glue on the cube after a long time. But it's not too bad, because I can get it off with a bit of scraping using a plastic razor.
> 
> But if you want different colors than the standard white/yellow/red/orange/green/blue, or stickers for different kinds of puzzles, Cubesmith can't be beat. Also, he's now selling cube earrings on his site. They're the same ones I have that everyone asks me about.



So the razor from cubesmith, actually takes away the slimy thing to, am I right?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 5, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> So the razor from cubesmith, actually takes away the slimy thing to, am I right?



Alex Seidler above said it didn't unless you scrape for a while, and I'd have to basically agree with that. I usually get the rest off by:
1. taking the sticker I just removed and repeatedly dabbing it against the place I removed it - it picks up most of the sticky stuff left behind, usually,
2. using my thumb to rub the rest off,
3. using a small amount of rubbing alcohol on a paper towel to rub off anything that might be left.

Yes, I usually do all of that. I'm pretty picky about getting all of the residue from the old stickers off my cube before applying the new ones. If you're applying tiles (which I like on my 3x3x3's), they stick better if the surface is completely clean. And if you're applying stickers, anything that's left behind causes little bumps in the new stickers where the old glue is still there.


----------



## pcwiz (May 5, 2008)

You could just sand the old adhesive (the left behind sticky stuff) from the stickers off. I just take off all the stickers, keep the cube assemble,d and rub steel wool all over the pieces. It's very effective, it does a good job in removing the old adhesive, it leaves all the pieces SUPER smooth, and it only sands off a tiny bit. Then I just disassemble the pieces, and remove the "cube dust" that comes from the sanding.


----------



## shelley (May 5, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Adam Zamora makes vinyl stickers with nice colors. They're not as bright as Cubesmith, but I actually prefer them because the contrast (especially red/orange and green/blue) is a little better. As far as I know Adam doesn't sell them to the public though. I just ask if he has extra sets whenever I see him at competitions.
> ...



It works for sticker glue left behind by Cubesmith and Adam's stickers. You just have to scrape a bit (it doesn't come off in one go). Other stickers, like the ones that come on older store bought cubes, will probably give you some more trouble, and you'll often have to use Goo-Gone for that.


----------



## Crzyazn (May 6, 2008)

WD-40 works wonders on adhesive....just remember to wipe it off real nice


----------



## Inusagi (May 6, 2008)

shelley;49815
It works for sticker glue left behind by Cubesmith and Adam's stickers. You just have to scrape a bit (it doesn't come off in one go). Other stickers said:


> It was actually the storebought stickers I was about to take away. And if Goo-gone is best in this I think I should buy it. Where can I buy it?


----------



## Rama (May 6, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> And if Goo-gone is best in this I think I should buy it. Where can I buy it?



Read thepizzaguy's post on page 2.


----------



## Inusagi (May 7, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> no, not unless you scrape for awhile, Walmart sells something called "Goo Gone" and that takes it right off, NOT THE SIMILAR PRODUCT CALLED "Goof Off", that'll melt your cube, hahah





Rama said:


> Inusagi said:
> 
> 
> > And if Goo-gone is best in this I think I should buy it. Where can I buy it?
> ...



He said Walmart... Which site is Walmart? After what I know it's not a site


----------



## pcwiz (May 7, 2008)

What do you mean what is the Walmart website (did I get that right?)?
http://www.walmart.com/


----------



## blgentry (May 8, 2008)

+100 Goo Gone!

I tried alcohol and various strengths of Simple Green to remove the sticker goo from a store bought cube and nothing worked well at all. Scraping with the plastic razor worked, but was extremely time consuming and frustrating.

I bought Goo Gone at a local hardware store for a few dollars and tried it out. Just wiping the cubes with a rag with Goo Gone applied doesn't do much, just like other cleaners. But if you apply Goo Gone to the cubies, and let it sit for 2 to 3 minutes, everything wipes off like it was water.

I ended up disassembling the cube after that and wiping it down with 1:15 Simple Green to remove the traces of Goo Gone, but that was easy enough.

Here's the "family" of Goo Gone products:

http://www.googone.com/googone/catalog/googonecleaners.aspx

I have the 12 oz "spray gel" bottle, and I'm sure I'll never use it all.

Brian.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (May 8, 2008)

Cube4you standard stickers are the best IMO.


----------



## Inusagi (May 8, 2008)

blgentry said:


> +100 Goo Gone!
> 
> I tried alcohol and various strengths of Simple Green to remove the sticker goo from a store bought cube and nothing worked well at all. Scraping with the plastic razor worked, but was extremely time consuming and frustrating.
> 
> ...



It's a bottom with water!! I thought it was a razor... Anyway, Thanks..


----------



## info (May 8, 2008)

Where can we buy Goo Gone besides Wal-Mart?

Edit:
I located it at Office Depot. I called in and they have it in the stores as well.


----------



## info (May 8, 2008)

I really like the Cubesmith textured tiles, they give my 3x3 a solid feel and I find the colors a lot easier to distinguish when compared with the store bought Rubik's cube stickers I had before. I have not used the smooth tiles yet, nor have I used many different kinds of stickers. I have noticed that applying too much CRC Silicone Spray can slightly alter the coloring on the textured tiles.


----------

